# Micro stealth grow with CFLs



## Thorn (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok so this is my second grow. Strain is one Easy Sativa seedling thats been on the windowsil for a week. Repoted today and it had a nice little root system already. I have very little space so am going straight into flowering.

Grow medium is 1/3 compost, 1/3 Perlite, 1/3 Vermiculite. No nutes as of yet.

My grow space is 15" Cubed. Temperature was around 80 F before I stuck down the walls of my grow box, and I'm keeping an eye on it now its all sorted.

Will be doing some major LST to get it leaning over like Pot Belly's Afghani 12/12 from seed.

This one is now on 12/12 as of today and at the moment is set to come on for 1 hour during dark period as I heard this helps to produce female. Here's some pics..


----------



## Crazy Horse (Jan 27, 2008)

Do you have anymore seeds? It would be a bummer if it turned out to be a male. For me my male to female ratios are poor. Not even 50%. So hopefully it turns out to be a little girl. Goodluck on the grow!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 27, 2008)

similar to my set up. just less CFL's =) ,  I wouldnt have the lights turn on for an hour durring dark period all this is gonna do is make your flowering period longer , make it take longer to show sex , and a possible hermie plant.  if you need any pointers with CFL micro growing come stop by my grow journal some time!

looking good
GG


----------



## Thorn (Jan 27, 2008)

thanx GG, yea i have briefly browsed over your journal, looks good. Gonna go take out the 1 hour light in dark period.

Yea i do hav more seeds but not too much room hence why i'm doin 12/12 now.


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Jan 27, 2008)

wow, I am defiantly going to be paying attention to this grow...I really want to grow but dont want anything to big...kinda like what your doing.

*bookmarks this page*

Time to watch :watchplant:


----------



## Thorn (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks man, this is only my second grow. I know i'm takin a bit of a risk with only one plant if it turns out male but i do have other seeds.. Counted them today and i hav 2 easy sativa (like this one) left and 6 afghan. Although the afghans seemed to struggle germinating last time.


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Jan 27, 2008)

yeah, if worse comes to worse you lose like what, a few weeks?

Not too bad.


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 27, 2008)

Good luck on your grow, Thorn.  Hope for female!


----------



## Thorn (Jan 28, 2008)

Ok I currently have no ventilation or fan. And i really need one as the temp today was 32 C / 88 F which is steaming lol! I need something i can plug in to come on with my lights on there extension lead and timer. Any ideas?


----------



## akirahz (Jan 28, 2008)

pickup some 80mm computer fans from a local comp store or from newegg.com *3 bux a fan is all i think*.. then pickup a 12v power adapter with at least 300 miliamps, then just chop the end off the fans(the 12v plug), chop the end off the power adapter (the cylinder looking plug), and wire em directly together, plug it into the wall (that way the fans always on, even during night, more air why not..).

i think u can get some 12v's from radioshack, not sure on that one though

there is one alternative

my friend ordered two of these 120mm fans from here: http://www.buyextras.com/su12acfan.html
they are ready for 120v just wire one on (2 leads)plug em in and go. -- but they might have smaller ones, 120mm is pretty big fer your space

http://www.buyextras.com/suac1180fanw.html


----------



## Thorn (Jan 28, 2008)

think i might be going for one of these... http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160202288954&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 28, 2008)

ya thats exactly what im talkin bout.  think i might pick up one of those to replace my bulky fan.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 28, 2008)

just ordered, so should be good.

Not sure when to start adding nutes. The nutes i have with NPK are:

Wilkos Wonder Grow: 16 - 10 - 27 plus trace elements
Baby Bio: 10.6 - 4.4 - 1.7 (i think)
Fish Blood and Bone: 5 - 5 - 6.5


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 28, 2008)

wilkos wonder grow sounds pretty harsh?  id go with fish blood and bone , remember man u gotta put this stuff in your body dont want to toxic waste ferting your plant =)

i use Lilly Miller:Vita Bloom,  10-10-10  but i also grow 12/12 all the way threw.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheers man, the wilkos one is what i used last time and they loved it. how far into growing should i start ferting?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 29, 2008)

ClosetGrow420 said:
			
		

> wow, I am defiantly going to be paying attention to this grow...I really want to grow but dont want anything to big...kinda like what your doing.
> 
> *bookmarks this page*
> 
> Time to watch :watchplant:


 
U can grow any size u want and any size size box!!
My grow box is 3x4x7 and the tallest from flowering, I had was a good 4 foot and the smallest I had is 4 inches.  I don't use all that space in Hieght wise always cram the bottom with Pots and wait for male o show just to be a Killer LOL


----------



## Thorn (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok this morning I looked at my baby to find something interesting... on its first set of true leaves are another leaf coming off each, like there 2 point leaves! I find this very strange and don't think i've ever seen that before. Got some piccies too so take a look...

Is that a good or a bad sign for a plant this young? Oh also the fan came today woohoo! So in a few hours when she wakes up i'll be able to see if it works


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 30, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Ok this morning I looked at my baby to find something interesting... on its first set of true leaves are another leaf coming off each, like there 2 point leaves! I find this very strange and don't think i've ever seen that before. Got some piccies too so take a look...
> 
> Is that a good or a bad sign for a plant this young? Oh also the fan came today woohoo! So in a few hours when she wakes up i'll be able to see if it works


 
its normal man , every plant is differnt.


----------



## akirahz (Jan 30, 2008)

Looking good man, need ta germ about 3-4 more and stuff em in there though with that one u got  (it would **** to get a male off just that 1, this will increase your chances of females)


----------



## sillysara (Jan 30, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Ok this morning I looked at my baby to find something interesting... on its first set of true leaves are another leaf coming off each, like there 2 point leaves! I find this very strange and don't think i've ever seen that before. Got some piccies too so take a look...
> 
> Is that a good or a bad sign for a plant this young? Oh also the fan came today woohoo! So in a few hours when she wakes up i'll be able to see if it works


its going to be a good sign


----------



## Thorn (Jan 30, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> Looking good man, need ta germ about 3-4 more and stuff em in there though with that one u got  (it would **** to get a male off just that 1, this will increase your chances of females)



I would if i had the room or lights to. Its on 12/12 so not too much waste if its male. if it is i'll germ an afghan!


----------



## Thorn (Jan 31, 2008)

She's not awake yet but i like to look  Just fed first nutes...very mild dose of Baby Bio, just a few drops in with watering.

And her second set of leaves are 3 point leaves


----------



## Crazy Horse (Jan 31, 2008)

I started my plants in my flowering room and my veg room at the same time, and they all took at least a month to show their sex. So I wouldn't count on them sexing any earlier just because they are in 12/12. CH.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 1, 2008)

ok i knew that i meant no waste of time vegging for ages


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 1, 2008)

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> I started my plants in my flowering room and my veg room at the same time, and they all took at least a month to show their sex. So I wouldn't count on them sexing any earlier just because they are in 12/12. CH.


 
Actually crazy horse starting a plant on 12/12 flowering from the start will make it show sex faster then a plant that is put threw veg then flowering, it will also be smaller then a plant that has had a veg period.  ideal for micro grow box's like mine and thorn's , You can do all sorts of things to plants with lighting techniques.  id read up on sum you would be suprised


----------



## Thorn (Feb 2, 2008)

She's growing well, I'm very pleased so far. Here's some pics jus to update..

Been in the soil mix now for a week and is now 6cm tall.


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 2, 2008)

Grow little seedling, grow!  But not too much, Ms. Sativa.  You're going to have to stay in a little box.

Good luck holding the reigns on her, Thorn.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 2, 2008)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Grow little seedling, grow! But not too much, Ms. Sativa. You're going to have to stay in a little box.
> 
> Good luck holding the reigns on her, Thorn.


 
Haha im having the same problem with my sativa,  its 15 1/2"  tall now and she just barely started pre flowering. and i got like 10 inches left =( unless i drop the floor of the box to ground level giving me like 13" lol.....   keep um in small pots!!! lol  


Anyways looking good thorn how many lights you have right now? and how tall is your grow box again?


----------



## Thorn (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey GG its 15" tall and wide and deep. Got 2 20W CFLs but i'm pleased with how its doing. I will be doing some major LST on this one to lay pretty much flat so all buds only grow up. More of an experiment than anything else, so should be good fun.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 2, 2008)

sweet.  ya i wish i would of done LST on mine sooner i was so happy it was a female , my first female that is i was to afraid i was gonna snap it or somthing,  i just straped her down today tho to atleast shave off maybe 5-6 inches of height in the long run.. Shes only 13 inches tall now.  Careful with them sativa lol they grow inches over night lol. anyways man good luck!


----------



## Thorn (Feb 3, 2008)

Yea think i will be starting to tie her down this week. As she grows she'll be well strapped down!

Thanks for watchin so far


----------



## Disco94 (Feb 3, 2008)

Can't wait to follow this one.  MOJO


----------



## Thorn (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey Disco! Welcome..pull up a sofa and an ashtray 

I will try to update as often as poss to show new growth as I need all the advice I can get


----------



## Crazy Horse (Feb 3, 2008)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> Actually crazy horse starting a plant on 12/12 flowering from the start will make it show sex faster then a plant that is put threw veg then flowering, it will also be smaller then a plant that has had a veg period.  ideal for micro grow box's like mine and thorn's , You can do all sorts of things to plants with lighting techniques.  id read up on sum you would be suprised



Just going by my current grow.I  was curious about if plants under 12/12 would sex faster, but mine didn't. Don't know if it was just me or what. I just know that the plants that I vegged for a month before going into the flowering room, sexed the same time as the ones started in the flowering room. And the plants I vegged, are thicker, bushier, and have twice as many bud sights. So I hope Thorn has better luck than me. I am very interested on this grow


----------



## Crazy Horse (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh and by the way Thorn, your baby is looking good.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for stopping by Crazy Horse! Its nice to see people are watching my grow. Not looked at my baby yet today so if there's much new growth later when she wakes up I'll see if she's in a photographing mood


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 3, 2008)

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> Just going by my current grow.I was curious about if plants under 12/12 would sex faster, but mine didn't. Don't know if it was just me or what. I just know that the plants that I vegged for a month before going into the flowering room, sexed the same time as the ones started in the flowering room. And the plants I vegged, are thicker, bushier, and have twice as many bud sights. So I hope Thorn has better luck than me. I am very interested on this grow


 
I think it has alot to do with strain also,  My plant i vegged for a month didnt show its nut sacks till like week 3 of flower ,  but Alice my plant now i went strait into flowering and she showed in like a month.  soo about a 3 week difference using same lights etc..  

And i will def agree with you, ppl veg plants for a reason, and that reason is simple it makes the plant bigger healthier and have a much better harvest.  Just for us micro indoor grower's we dont rly have this option hell if my grow cabinet wasnt 3 1/2 feet tall id have a 6'er in my room,  When i get my new place me and my friend are gonna make a box out of an external closet thats 6'...  which well do a veg period in.  All let ya know how it goes..


On a different note hurry up and harvest thorn! i wanna see some budage!


----------



## Thorn (Feb 3, 2008)

Just tied her down, very lightly and gently. Also added some  Fish Blood and Bone 5-5-6.5 around the stem and watered in.

Let me know if the LST looks right


----------



## Crazy Horse (Feb 3, 2008)

Mix the ferts in the soil before hand. My plants love the organic fertilizer mixed into the soil. I was just at my buddies house, and brought some clones over. I gave him clones about a week ago, and the clones I brought over were almost twice the size as his, with roots coming out the bottom of the pots of mine and not his. And his clones have been in soil a week longer than the ones I brought over. The only difference between them was that my plants were in my deadly little organic mix, and his juts in plain soil. So you got the right thing going there. Organics all the way baby (with maybe a little chems).


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Feb 3, 2008)

The LST looks good man!

Here is a great tutorial on it!!!

http://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/6834-how-lst-low-stress-training.html


----------



## Thorn (Feb 6, 2008)

This baby's been in here for 11 days now (don't forget she was on the window sil for a week!) and so far all good..

Its still at 6cm but that is with the LST I did the other day. I did notice just now that the stem, just underneath its first (round) set of leaves has a small split in it. Other than that theres no sign of stress. 

And the new (3rd) set of leaves has 5 points whoop whoop! Anyway, here's some pics..


----------



## akirahz (Feb 6, 2008)

WoW!  lookin superb bro, shes mighty fine for 11 days, migh-Tee-Fine :beatnik:


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 6, 2008)

Looking awsome thorn. kicking *** and taking names im stoned beyond normal. and i just got done staring at my plant for 45 min...  that **** is a trip. anyway good luck! GREEN MOJO!


----------



## Disco94 (Feb 7, 2008)

Lookin good brother!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 7, 2008)

lookin good, keep um green!


----------



## Thorn (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks guys. my fan is annoying me cos i wanna take off the clip, then put it inside or just outside the back of the grow box but _without_ it vibrating and humming grr! Not sure how to do it really :S


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 7, 2008)

ya mine was annoying then i bought caulking and weather stripping and pretty much sound proofed it cept for ventilation holes sounds like a quiet fridge now lol.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 7, 2008)

id just make some DIY mount or somthing for the fan.  u can always strap some old trash or somthing together i always say if you can grow it for almost free and smoke it for free why not!


----------



## Crazy Horse (Feb 7, 2008)

Are you planning on an organic grow, or using chems? I use both, and have good results. They do pretty good on organics alone, but I like to give them a little "boost" here and there. CH


----------



## Thorn (Feb 8, 2008)

Same as you, by the sounds of it, crazy horse. Organic at the moment and once I got some sign of sex i'll add my other chemical fert for that boost


----------



## Thorn (Feb 8, 2008)

The leaves are growing tremendously (i don't even know if thats a word!!!) so i thought i'd take a pic or 2. I moved the grow space now to help reduce the humming of the fan, don't know if it worked but the fan is in a better place. It was really foing my nut in and if this doesn't work i think i'll finally go mad!!!

Anyway, just watered it so its a bit droopy, but here we go..


----------



## Disco94 (Feb 8, 2008)

Still looking strong


----------



## Thorn (Feb 9, 2008)

thanks Disco 

Went out last night and when i got back lights were on and she had perked up again  but i was completely baked and forgot to put her back right underneath the lights and this morning she was leaning so bad to one side haha. oh well, was gonna lst her again today but i'll wait til tomo when she's had a chance to straighten up


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 9, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> The leaves are growing tremendously (i don't even know if thats a word!!!) so i thought i'd take a pic or 2. I moved the grow space now to help reduce the humming of the fan, don't know if it worked but the fan is in a better place. It was really foing my nut in and if this doesn't work i think i'll finally go mad!!!
> 
> Anyway, just watered it so its a bit droopy, but here we go..


 
looking good thorny ,  stay sane and stay green!  hurry little guy grow!


----------



## Disco94 (Feb 9, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> thanks Disco
> 
> Went out last night and when i got back lights were on and she had perked up again  but i was completely baked and forgot to put her back right underneath the lights and this morning she was leaning so bad to one side haha. oh well, was gonna lst her again today but i'll wait til tomo when she's had a chance to straighten up


 
Been there before.  Went on a road trip and my roommate was watering them and didn't know what he was doing.  Left them out where I had been inspecting them.  Let's just end it by saying that the males were outnumbering females due to stress.  Any word on Prozac for plants?


----------



## Thorn (Feb 9, 2008)

haha man yea! I'm so baked right now i daren't even look at my plants incase i forget something again! lol Keep it green!!


----------



## Thorn (Feb 11, 2008)

Day 15 since this baby's been in this set up and I am VERY pleased to say its doing VERY well. She (hopefully) has a really nice colour of green going on and i'd probably say its doubled in size width wise since the last pics (which was only about 3 days ago!!!

I haven't fed or watered her since then and gave her just plain mineral water today. The first 2 pics are before I watered and LST'd her more. I gave her a drink and then let guzzle for a while before I bent her top right over. The last 2 pics are of what i've done altho not great quality as she was meant to be asleep :hitchair:

Anyway..watch on..:watchplant:

Edit..forgot the pics! haha and i'm not even stoned!!!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 11, 2008)

pretty sweet man getting bigger every day.  im going fricking crazy watching this plant haha keep it green man


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Feb 11, 2008)

Looking good. what are u using to hold them down with?


----------



## Thorn (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for stopping by hyper, i'm using just some garden wire at the moment. Earlier I tied wire all the way round the pot and twisted it to keep it tight and then just tucked her underneath. I've done another one like that a few inches on - that you can see in them recent pics - and as she grows i'll keep tucking her down and adding more wire like that so she lays almost flat along the pot.


----------



## forget (Feb 11, 2008)

looking good Thorn, ive been following.

why tie it down when it was so young?  stem-reinforcement?


----------



## akirahz (Feb 11, 2008)

Looking great man, nice LST work as well, she's gonna be a beauty i bet!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 12, 2008)

*Everythings looking great Thorn. Tell ya what mang them ladies love to be tied down weather big or small.  *


----------



## Thorn (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks guys, really appreciate the support along the way. I'm still learnin really 



			
				forget said:
			
		

> looking good Thorn, ive been following.
> 
> why tie it down when it was so young?  stem-reinforcement?



Thanks for stopping by forget, i have never tried lst so wanted to do it anyway after seeing what Pot Belly did with an Afghan, and i did lots of research on when to start it but i couldn't really wait much longer haha. I have to lst as i got such a tiny grow space but she's lovin it so far - she had turned upwards again yesterday even before the lights came on!!


----------



## 50bud (Feb 13, 2008)

looking good thorn...


----------



## Disco94 (Feb 14, 2008)

After watching this I am gonna do LST next and see if I can make mine look as good as yours!  Good going girl!


----------



## Thorn (Feb 15, 2008)

Cheers guys, not too much to update at the mo but i'll try and get piccies later or something. i am very impressed with how its looking, i just hope its female!!!


----------



## 50bud (Feb 15, 2008)

i got my fingers crossed for ya


----------



## Thorn (Feb 15, 2008)

thanks 50bud! I think i got just about everything crossed! it'll be 3 weeks tomorrow since i planted it properly so hopefully within the next week or so i should be getting some sign of sex. i have a jewellers loupe but i dunno where i put it when i cleaned my room last week! lol


----------



## Thorn (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok it'll be 3 weeks tomorrow its been in this home (remember it had 1 week on window sill). All looking ok so far apart from some of the fan leaves are curling upwards slightly, i looked on the MJ health page link thing but couldn't find this.

You can see curling leaves at the bottom of pic 1, on the right and left of pic 3 and close up on pic 4. Anyone suggest anything?


----------



## Melissa (Feb 15, 2008)

looking good thorn 
keeping my fingers crossed that shes a beautiful lady :bong2:


----------



## Thorn (Feb 16, 2008)

anyone got any ideas about the curling upwards leaves?

only thing different i done is about 2 or 3 days ago i sprayed the plant with dist water and baby bio. could it just be that? if so no more of that!!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 16, 2008)

ya thats probably it..  maybe just wait it out acouple days.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks GG.

While looking at it last night I swear its grow an inch in just a day! Also I found my jewellers loupe and had a good look round and theres no sign of sex yet.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 17, 2008)

how longs it been since it sprouted?


----------



## Thorn (Feb 17, 2008)

i can't remember exactly but its about 4 weeks. I know development will be slower as i only have the 2 CFLs.

I was thinking of germinating an Afghan seed some time this week incase the sativa turns out male. Its no worries if i and my lights can't cope with 2 plants cos i can jus put it outside and see what it does.

Got some green sorted out to get tomorrow so got something new to look forward to


----------



## Disco94 (Feb 17, 2008)

I am having the same problem with the "tacoing" of leaves.  I believe it is over-watering in my case, but I am also overheating I just realized today, so maybe the combo of the two could be doing it?


----------



## Thorn (Feb 18, 2008)

temps are pretty much constant at 74F so I don't think its temp. Could be overwatering so i'm being careful atm, but i'm more certain its because i foliar fed it just that once as all the new growth is fine 

I'll be next updating when I do the next LST so maybe tomo maybe not, depends on growth.


----------



## Hick (Feb 18, 2008)

.."canoeing" in conjunction w/ interveinal chlorosis, can be a sign of mg defficiency. BUT.. unless yoou see some chlorosis, I wouldn't rush to correct too soon. It may have been your foliar feed.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 18, 2008)

sweet thanks for that hick, really appreciate it. i'm keepin a close eye


----------



## akirahz (Feb 18, 2008)

She gettin big thorn, prob even bigger now since the last pic i saw up there --- yo what is chlorosis??


----------



## Thorn (Feb 19, 2008)

Everythings looking ok, still no sign of sex tho 

All pics taken about an hour ago. The last pic shows the next bit of LST i've just done.

Enjoy.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 19, 2008)

hehe id say you got quite awhile before it starts showing sex =P mine didnt show till it was like a ft tall. with tons of alternating nodes.

she's a real beauty tho thorn keep her happy and she will keep your happy.

updated my journal yesterday as well if you wanna check it bro. peace
GG


----------



## Thorn (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks man...on my way there


----------



## Runbyhemp (Feb 19, 2008)

Lookin good Thorn ... best of luck to you !


----------



## Thorn (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for stopping by Runby, i need all the luck i can get for this baby


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Feb 19, 2008)

Whats up Thorn. I see everything is going good.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 19, 2008)

Easy HB thanks for dropping by.. my i'm in a good mood. not bein able to smoke weed for a while makes u feel so excited jus like a little girl when u get the first smoke in a while hahaha!!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 19, 2008)

LOL thorn damn man thats exactly how i feel when i get a sack...


----------



## Hick (Feb 20, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> She gettin big thorn, prob even bigger now since the last pic i saw up there --- yo what is chlorosis??


Chlorosis..


> In botany, *chlorosis* is a condition in which leaves produce insufficient chlorophyll. As chlorophyll is responsible for the green colour of leaves, chlorotic leaves are pale, yellow, or yellow-white. The affected plant has little or no ability to manufacture carbohydrates through photosynthesis and may die unless the cause of its chlorophyll insufficiency is treated;..... Specific nutrient deficiencies (often aggravated by high soil pH) produce chlorosis, which may be corrected by supplemental feedings of iron, magnesium or nitrogen compounds in various combinations.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 20, 2008)

here's a question i been wondering about. When counting nodes do you start with the 2 first round leaves or the first 'real' leaves? Also what defines alternating nodes exactly?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 23, 2008)

hey thorn whats going on man where ya been!


----------



## benamucc (Feb 23, 2008)

Not sure about the nodes, but wanted to drop by and check things out.  (She's) looking good.  Here's a hit for a female :48:


----------



## Thorn (Feb 24, 2008)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> hey thorn whats going on man where ya been!



I been getting HIGH  I keep waking up after the plants gone to bed and then stoned when the lights come back on lol

Thanks for dropping by. I shall have new pics later hopefully


----------



## Hick (Feb 24, 2008)

Sex Ed
that link includes a pic' of "alternate" nodes.


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 24, 2008)

Whats up Thorn wow that plant sure has taken right on off looks good :dancing::banana: <---- a little of the female dance for the sexing to go the way we like  hows the LST coming havent seen a pic in a few and am interested.MOJO for the grow keep on growing tremendous work so far.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks hick for that link  i actually found that after i'd asked on here, but its all good anyways 

thanks for stoppin by dubbaman. the LST is going great! she really took well to the last lst and is almost ready for more!!! I'm gonna get some pics up later to show her off and it'll give me a chance to have a good sniff round to see if we've passed puberty yet 

Keep it green all


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Thorn - That's the way to tie her down.  Don't be afraid to really bend them branches when you LST.  Bend them till they give a good resistance.  Then another day do it again to the same branch.  You'll be able to train any branch or growth wherever you want it to go.  She'll love you for it.  And thank you for it with a good harvest.  Every nodal growth wants as much light as it can.  That's why I LST. 

Good luck.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 24, 2008)

lol i been getting high and leaving my lights on for an hour to long =(


----------



## Thorn (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks guys for stopping by. I have new pics and a new update but for some azzzhole reason I can't upload them. i think its my net connection so will restart it and try again grrrr


----------



## Thorn (Feb 24, 2008)

Oke managed to get pics up...here we go..

Ok so I was bored and the other half is doing dinner so thought i'd amuse myself with an update. We're into week 4 now. Looking ok.

New pics to show how well its doing. no sign of sex yet.

The cupping of the leaves is still there. 2 days ago I gave it a small dose of  Wilkos Wonder Grow: 16 - 10 - 27 plus trace elements incase it was Mg deficency. But there is no change. Some leaves also have a dry brown shiny patch on. I tried to take some pics (4th pic) but it didn't come out too well.

I also noticed some weird nodules on the stem base (pic 5). What are these?!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 24, 2008)

still looking pretty healthy bro... baby plants are so hard to keep happy once she gets alittle bigger im sure she will pull out of it.. maybe try backing off the nutes just water for awhile how close are your lights dumb question i know but just curious..  and temps?


----------



## Thorn (Feb 24, 2008)

temps hover around the 75F mark and I generally have the lights between 1 and 2 inches away from the plant. As the lights are in bendy desk lamps their pretty simple to move as the plant grows. Thanx for stoppin by bro


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 24, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> I also noticed some weird nodules on the stem base (pic 5). What are these?!


 
Those are the beginnings of roots.  Your plant senses that something is "different" with the LST, so it is going into defense mode.  It's waiting for any dirt to get next to it and will sprout viable roots in no time.

That's the sign of a good healthy plant.  Nuttin to fuss over at all.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 25, 2008)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Those are the beginnings of roots.  Your plant senses that something is "different" with the LST, so it is going into defense mode.  It's waiting for any dirt to get next to it and will sprout viable roots in no time.
> 
> That's the sign of a good healthy plant.  Nuttin to fuss over at all.



Thanks for that info, i did wonder if they could be as they reminded me of the roots on my spider plants.

So would it be a good idea to top up the soil on that side slightly to get them roots growing or does it make no difference?


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 25, 2008)

you could add some soil but it wont really make a dif. atleast i dont think so. other than the small problem with your leaf, id say you have a nice little grow going man. ​


----------



## Disco94 (Feb 26, 2008)

Anything New?


----------



## Thorn (Feb 26, 2008)

Disco94 said:
			
		

> Anything New?



Nope, just those pics a took 2 days ago. I'm eagerly awaiting sex...to find out the sex of the plant that is, not waiting for some sex to happen lmao! I also put an afghan seed in to germ 2 days ago, but no cracks as yet


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey bro nice little set up you have there looks good to me :hubba:  on the one with the roots getting ready to pop i would add a little more soil there make a little mound of dirt around it to cover them up But all and all looks great i love using cfls they are great are you gonna bud with them too?
good luck with the grow bro be around again to see how it goes peace


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 28, 2008)

pics! pics! pics! lol hope you get sum females man i hate waiting for that!


----------



## Thorn (Feb 28, 2008)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> Hey bro nice little set up you have there looks good to me :hubba:  on the one with the roots getting ready to pop i would add a little more soil there make a little mound of dirt around it to cover them up But all and all looks great i love using cfls they are great are you gonna bud with them too?
> good luck with the grow bro be around again to see how it goes peace



Easy bro! Yea gonna bud them with the cfls, i do have a hps but just can't use it in the tiny space i have here as the temps would be far too high and i dont have means to ventilate more than i can now. hopefully pics to come later as i'll be doin the 4th step in LST and i shall top up the soil for those new roots 

pics to come then later


----------



## Thorn (Feb 29, 2008)

Ok sorry guys i didn't take any pics last night as phone needed charging  but taken some just now as it was going to bed. Pics are really crap cos i thought i'd take some in natural light but for some reason they came out all blurry grr!

Last night I LSTed the top down for the 3rd time, and I also LSTed an up and coming cola (hopefully) at the stalk end. She had a big watering last night so is looking a bit limp so hopefully i'll have better pics to come in a few days 

Got my first waft of something green last night  before it jus smelt plantish lol


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 29, 2008)

damn shes getting big thorn a wee bigger then my indica bagseed..  any sign of sex yet?


----------



## Thorn (Feb 29, 2008)

nope no sign of sex yet GG, thanks for poppin by. It's got alt. nodes and has only jus started to smell. it'll be 5 weeks tomorrow that its been in this set up, and including the week it was on the window ledge it will be 6 weeks old. I think I read someone like kingkahuna say they start showing sex between 6 and 8 weeks, so i'm hoping for some action over the next week or 2


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 29, 2008)

ya should pop soon i think alice took like 4 -7 weeks to show , cant remember.


----------



## Disco94 (Mar 2, 2008)

I love looking at the pics of this grow. The LST looks good


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 3, 2008)

well im out of MP jail. lol!  wheres the updates!!


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 3, 2008)

No sex yet? 12/12 doesn't seem to show sex any earlier like GG thought it would. Plant looks really good. Plants in veg seem to have less problems then when they go into flower. This is where good nutes come into play. I switched to DNF nutes this grow and found the plants stayed nice and healthy throughout the whole grow. Just have to go easy on the ferts though. The lst looks good too, that will keep her nice and low. CH


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 3, 2008)

lol crazyhorse... worked faster for me.. just depends on your strain and set up i guess.. my first plant took 6-7 weeks to show its sex being properly veged and flowered... alice took 4 weeks.. seems like alittle bit different to me...

also... the point of 12/12 from the start isnt entirely to sex early.. its quite nessasary for micro grow's and space restriction it makes your plants a wee bit smaller especially under nothing but CFL's...  and the over all grow takes less time from sprout to harvest.. its been tested and proven.. of course once again veg + flowering is a way healther more natural way of doing it with bigger better results...

GG


----------



## Thorn (Mar 5, 2008)

Quick update as i'm on my way out. Doing well...the LST is proving itself now as lots of tops keep emerging through the canopy. I LOVE lst!!!! Anyway just 2 new pics... Oh yea those leave that were cupping are really bad and dry now, but all growth above that is perfect 

I'll be back for chat later...keep it chilled 

Ok the pic attachment uploader is being stupid so you only got one pic for now. second one i'll add later cos i really gotta get out lol

byeeeeeeee

Edit.. Updated so now has 2 pics. Next pics will be at the weekend for the 6 week mark


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 5, 2008)

Tour LST is doing wonders for your plant in the small space.  It is looking GREAT!:aok:

Keep it up.  You'll have some nice buds on her.  Fingers crossed for a female.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 5, 2008)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Tour LST is doing wonders for your plant in the small space.  It is looking GREAT!:aok:
> 
> Keep it up.  You'll have some nice buds on her.  Fingers crossed for a female.



Thanks man, that means a lot! I've got just about everything crossed for a lady!!  I've added that other pic so feel free to take a look. Hopefully if I find out sex soon I'll be adding some close-ups :hubba:


----------



## sillysara (Mar 5, 2008)

long live lst


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 6, 2008)

we demand updates! lol 

GG


----------



## Thorn (Mar 6, 2008)

man i only updated it yesterday!! hehe!  latest update is on the last post on the bottom of the previous page 

Not gonna do any more pics until saturday or sunday and hopefully will have some sign of sex.

Thanks for dropping by everyone


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 6, 2008)

haha kk thorn.. damn does my hand hurt!


----------



## Thorn (Mar 6, 2008)

yea man sorry to hear bout that, hope it doesn't take too long to heal up


----------



## Thorn (Mar 7, 2008)

Well I'm pretty sure I can see some sign of sex starting to creep through and its not looking good! I'm hoping its just new growth that I can see but will try and get some close ups later or tomorrow.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 8, 2008)

Well I don't think its looking too good but i'll let you decide 

Pics:

1) My baby - take a good look, it may be the last you'll see
2) I think this is a ball 
3) I think these are balls
4) Thats also ball-looking :cry:
5) What you say? Ball?
6) I lopped it off for a closer look..:fid:
7) 2 Lowryder #2 seeds I put in to germ, been in there for almost 2 days now 

So if this one is male, at least I won't have to worry about where to put my Lowryders hehe 

I learnt a lot anyway about LST so its not all useless.

*So what the verdict? Who says male?*


----------



## S']['()|\|3D (Mar 8, 2008)

Sorry bro thats a male 
Did u start that grow straight from 12/12?? No veg cycle??
And lastly did u use just those 2 cfl's???


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 8, 2008)

lol well i dunno wth starting from 12/12 and using 2 CFL's has to do with a male but ya  thats a male =( oh well just start on the next one!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 8, 2008)

That Bits when that happens!!!!!  Male and it time to do a Hangen!!
Sorry Dude


----------



## Thorn (Mar 8, 2008)

S']['()|\|3D said:
			
		

> Sorry bro thats a male
> Did u start that grow straight from 12/12?? No veg cycle??
> And lastly did u use just those 2 cfl's???



Yes I grew 12/12 from seed and yes I have only used those 2 20W CFLs, not bad huh?!


----------



## Thorn (Mar 8, 2008)

Its ok its all good guys, gonna get the first Lowryder #2 seed in later. Shall I start a new journal for those?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 8, 2008)

id just keep it here thorn. might as well =P


----------



## S']['()|\|3D (Mar 10, 2008)

I wasnt stating thats the reason it turned out male lol.. Just wanted to know if that's the light he used and cycle he started on.



			
				Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> lol well i dunno wth starting from 12/12 and using 2 CFL's has to do with a male but ya thats a male =( oh well just start on the next one!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 10, 2008)

gotcha


----------



## Thorn (Mar 10, 2008)

Got rid of the male yesterday... and BOY it had some NICE roots on it!!! It was already starting to become root bound!!

The first LR#2 seed that popped has been in soil since in a small 500g food pot that is clear so I can see the root growth (i did tape it up round the sides tho so no lights can get in). The other seed popped yesterday but wasn't growin the root too much so not sure if that one'll take. I put it in soil in a fruit tub anyway so will see..

Gonna do some proper random stuff with these Lowryders jus to get used to the strain. I can only have lights and fan on 12/12 due to stealth reasons so some will be in there all the way through, but all will start in there. As above i'm gonna be using some random tubs and pots to plant them in just to compare growth. Some, probably most will end up outside somewhere random 

I decided I will start a new journal for these as they are lowryder and its gonna be a bit different to this last grow although i may still LST one just to see how it copes. Will post a new link in here though once I've done it... no point doing it untill at least one pops ground


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 10, 2008)

look forward to it thorn! chopped my He/she as well didnt want that freak getting loose heh..


Chair pulled up


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 10, 2008)

Definately need more than one plant if u are going from seed. There is no other option as u have experienced. Waste of time and money. Chances are usually 50/50, sometimes worse, sometimes better. I start 3 seeds at a time so there is a good chance of female. Too bad. CH


----------



## Thorn (Mar 10, 2008)

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> Definately need more than one plant if u are going from seed. There is no other option as u have experienced. Waste of time and money. Chances are usually 50/50, sometimes worse, sometimes better. I start 3 seeds at a time so there is a good chance of female. Too bad. CH


]

Hey buddy, hows it going?

Obviously i knew the risks of only growing one plant but as it was a sativa and did take up about half the space I had in the end (the other half of space was for lights and a fan lol) I could not have possibly grown anymore.

Waste of time? No, definately not. Like I have said it was a BRILLIANT learning curve to do this LST and I loved all of and have no regrets 

Waste of money? Nope! I used 2 teeny CFLs and a small fan and was only on 12/12 straight through so hardly used any electricity. Any other expenditure is recyclable or nutrients which I can use along with other grows


----------



## Canna Man (Mar 10, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Ok this morning I looked at my baby to find something interesting... on its first set of true leaves are another leaf coming off each, like there 2 point leaves! I find this very strange and don't think i've ever seen that before. Got some piccies too so take a look...
> 
> Is that a good or a bad sign for a plant this young? Oh also the fan came today woohoo! So in a few hours when she wakes up i'll be able to see if it works


 

                    thats kinda cool, ive never seen that either


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 10, 2008)

Everything is going good here. My Jillybeans I am currently growing will be done in 7-11 days. This is the second plant I have grown of JB and she looks so yummy. Hope to see another grow from u with a wonderful little female next time lol.   CH


----------



## Thorn (Mar 10, 2008)

yea check back (hopefully in a few days) soon I have 2 Lowryder beans that have germinated and are in soil, i'm just waiting for them to pop there little heads  I'll also be adding more beans in to germ as i go along as some will be planted outdoors after about 2-3 weeks under the lights.

I'll make a new journal, but yea check in here cos i'll post a link to it in here so that no one gets lost...well, you know what us stoners are like


----------



## Disco94 (Mar 10, 2008)

I love it thorn!  We are on the exact same page.  I killed my 1st plant 4 days ago.  Luckily, I had two more about 1 1/2 weeks after him.  I also just germed 12 new seeds and I am starting them inside before I try a guerilla grow in two different states because of my commute!


----------



## smokybear (Mar 10, 2008)

It was fun watching your experience Thorn and I wish you the best of luck on your next one. I will be praying for a female for ya! Keep us posted my friend. Good luck and take care.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 13, 2008)

Heres my new Lowryder #2 GJ

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=220762#post220762


----------



## Melissa (Mar 13, 2008)

sorry to hear that beauty was a male  allready checked out your new journal :tokie: looks like its going to be another good one


----------

